# Boys soap blues.



## Emma (Jun 24, 2007)

I've had to resort to using Niks shower gel for cleaning. I'm not sure if it's a bit strong on the lady area? It started feeling tender, burny and slightly itchy a few days after using it. I'm assuming it's pretty usual when you use a strong soap on that area?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 24, 2007)

Ohhh... Sweet Em! The lady bits are self-cleansing! No need for soap, a little water will do ya!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 24, 2007)

Use something specially made for washing that area. Regular soap is too harsh, and too drying.


----------



## Tina (Jun 25, 2007)

I have interstitial cystitis and get bladder infections easily, so I never wash anything but the outside, and like Casey says, the inside is basically like a self-cleaning oven.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 25, 2007)

I use regular soap..Dove..and I have had no problems, but I do not use a lot, and I am sure to rinse VERY well.

Yeah, don't go up there with the soap..whether it be on your hand..a washcloth...or the damned bar. 

Aaaaand...if you happen to spray anything down there...DON'T!!

The Lady of the manor prefers a less perfumed existence.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 25, 2007)

UPDATE! lol

Just came back from the gyno, and she said NOT to use the summer's eve stuff. Too many perfumes, and it contains alcohol (??). 

She recommended Dove unscented.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 25, 2007)

Anything with fragrances has the potential to make for an itchy coochie. Even my Lush bath bombs, which I adore, have given me problems -- even if I rinse off really well after the bath (which defeats the purpose, right?)

Water? Your friend. Strong soaps? Not so much.


----------



## Emma (Jun 26, 2007)

I've started using dove again and the pain is gone  I don't think I want to use just water, I'd worry about smells and stuff.


----------

